# Roger Penske 1966 Corvette



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a very good build.
I have this kit, but its buried way down 
in the line-up. you built yours really clean.
someday I'll have to get this kit out and build it up.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great build of a great car. Love the Penske Sunoco color scheme. And it sits just right, too. Very nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------

